# Tesafilm ?



## Krusty-Ac (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo...

Ich hab da mal ne Frage  
Ich würde gern ein Bild machen , 
wo meine Foto so mit 2 tesafilm rollen befestigt ist !
ich weis aber nicht wie das geht!  
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir d aweiter helfen  

bis dann....

Krusty-Ac


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Juni 2004)

Weißes Blatt Papier nehmen, Tesa-Film draufkleben, scannen und dann ganz
nach deinen Wünschen bearbeiten und mit dem richtigen Ebenenmodus
verwenden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## FaLLeNaNgeL (5. Juni 2004)

vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:
http://www.flashforum.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=103951


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Juni 2004)

Hättest du gesucht, wäre dir dieses Thema in die Hände gefallen..


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (5. Juni 2004)

Ich will ja mal nicht so sein  ... 
http://www.dubtastic.com/tutorials/tape/tape.html (imho das beste Tesa-Tutorial)....


----------



## Krusty-Ac (5. Juni 2004)

DANKE!
THX!
DANKE!

bis dann....

Krusty-ac


----------

